# Does anyone else have B12 deficiency?



## leighs (May 4, 2019)

So I was contacting a lot of people on reddit who also suffer from this horrible disease, and it was strange how many symptoms we all had in common. Besides not being able to detect this odor ourselves (and our family & friends immune) a lot of them mentioned when they got blood tests it showed extremely low vitamin B12 and D levels.

The most people who are affected by B12 deficiencies are elderly and vegans. A healthy person should not have such low levels because it's found in all meats, seafood, and dairy. So how can this be possible? Something is causing us to not digest foods properly and absorb the nutrients we need.

https://health.usnews.com/health-news/blogs/eat-run/articles/2018-05-21/4-overlooked-causes-of-vitamin-b12-deficiency

People with autoimmune disease, SIBO, celiac, etc. are an overlooked group for having this deficiency. Even though we might get injections at the doctor's office, the odor/gas can still persist because the root of the problem was not being addressed. People with these sorts of health conditions have to go on diets to stop the digestive problems and malabsorption.

On top of the gastrointestinal symptoms for those conditions - it turns out a deficiency in B12 can cause excessive and malodorous gas and sweating [https://www.livestrong.com/article/494839-body-odor-vitamin-deficiency/].

Anyways... that's my theory. I've been on a gluten free diet for the past 3 months and reactions have gone down considerably! The only times I do end up getting reactions is when I accidentally ingest gluten, and then the reactions will last for at least 3 days afterwards.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Have you considered seeing a dietitian or doctor that can help and diagnose what may or may not be causing a deficiency in just those 2 vitamins. Lots of people have all sorts of deficiencies its not uncommon so you need to ask yourself what separates yourself from the other people who have the same deficiencies but also don't smell or have bad odor.

Everyone's gut bacteria is different such as everyone's body reacts differently to foods, you might just have bad luck digesting those foods. Simplest and easiest answer is a round of probiotics and all that jazz right to remap your gut bacteria changing the ecosystem in there.

Many more of us do not have these deficiencies me being one, I've had my blood checked many times over the years and nothing of concern has ever come up, so that's another thing you need to compare to of why you and why not "US"

As well as you when i went on a completely health nut diet for a month or 2 things improved slightly until i started eating junk food, gluten is a primary in junk food and anything with gluten in it is almost always un-healthy for you. Your body like mine probably just doesn't digest these foods too well because they're overwhelming in nutrients fats n sugars so a lot exits through the rectum. The physical toll it does to your body is another thing, these foods aren't good for your body your body doesn't want them so it'll act entirely different causing whatever issue you might have to flare up by raising certain levels in your body blood sugar cholesterol etc etc, until it gets back on a normal healthy regimen again. Your body and mind is probably just tricking you into thinking gluten is a primary source of your issues when in reality yours and everyone else's body doesn't take kindly to junk food. there's plenty of actual celiacs out there, you think they smell like ass when they eat gluten???

Diets have been tried by everyone and there mother and the extremes some people have gone to in order to combat and rewire their entire digestive tract has been amazing, but they've all yielded the same damn outcome which was a negative one. I don't mean to try and demean your whole theory and thought process but I believe you're looking in the wrong area. You're here for "Leaky Gas" are you not, your stomach has nothing to do with how well your body is holding in the shit and smell. Because your did or did not eat something would not cause someone to smell, look at lactards, they get extremely gassy eating dairy, they don't have a constant odor though. Everyone's first response to this always seems to be diets, but after looking at your profile you seem to have some experience in this 2 to 3 years. I've been dealing with it for 7 years if that helps you take my words more easily. People are deadset on what they think is the issue but I suggest you try and look elsewhere. Mainly the pelvic floor region where the majority of those who are doing better and have success stories focused their attention. All having your symptoms.

Things I'd like you to figure out that may help you redirect your attention

-Are you tense in the pelvic floor region(I know a lot of us have become more tense due to trying to hold the bad smell) but is it impossible to almost relieve the tension and let all the muscles relax

-Do you have full control over bowel movements, can you stop and start either stream and do 1 or the other whenever you want, or are you like me where i can't do one or the other separately its at the same time unless i don't have to do one obviously. Or if i'm standing up to piss

-Are you a flexible individual, are your hamstrings tight

-Have you ever had any sort of sort of tests in your pelvic floor to make sure everything is functioning together and the correct tone and strength is there?

-Is it hard to fully evacuate, do a lot of the times you have stringy stool?

I'm asking all these questions and have such a deadeset mindset towards the pelvic floor because of one major issue everyone has in common, a wetness feeling around the anus colorless as well. Tendon issues present themselves in very odd ways whether they're inflamed or whatever other issue might be present, people have been quoted saying it feels like blood dripping and all other sorts of stuff in relevance to their tendon issues. They're lots of little areas in the pelvic floor where tendons can be rubbed wrong caught up on or damaged. recently after seeing pelvic floor specialists and pelvic floor PT, I have finally found some relief almost instantaneous and longer lasting. They gave me a simple stretch to stretch out my tendons and when done my entire pelvic floor loosens up and tenseness disappears as well as the wetness feeling its almost euphoric. I'll be going in the next few months to do x-ray guided tests where're they're going to be putting blockers on specific pelvic floor tendons(Steroids, Numbing, and one other i'm not sure what else they're going to try) but I've never felt better in my almost 8 years of issues than i do right now. I have longest lasting reliefs and never had better days at work.

All i'm trying to say is anyone who reads this please steer from the diet route, the wetness around your anus which was the guaranteed giveaway by each and everyone one of you that something was wrong and sent you on this path pertains nothing to diet and the digestive tract.


----------



## SeakingRelief (Jun 27, 2019)

There may be something to this...I am a vegan whos lactose intolerant and gluten sensitive. 
When i read your post, i stsrted taking vitamins. I still bave leaky gas, but its not as bad and it doesnt stink.
In a month, i will ket you know my results


----------

